# Immortal Beloved



## Metalheadwholovesclasical

The "Amadeus" thread inspired me to do this, especially since no topic has been posted about it yet. I think it was a great film, very sad a lot of the times. Anyone else enjoy this movie?


----------



## Weston

Paging LvB.

I enjoy it a great deal. I have no trouble accepting it as a work of historical fiction (emphasis on "fiction."). Gary Oldman becomes Beethoven for me more so than any other actor I have seen. I love the parts where he is trying to explain music to Schindler and it cuts to scenes of the carriage with the broken axel. "This is the sound of his agitation."

Scholars have now pretty much settled on who inspired the Immortal Beloved letter, but I think I'd prefer it remained a mystery.


----------



## Yoshi

My favourite film


----------



## Aramis

I turned off this movie just after I saw Beethoven's mistress. Such a double bagger.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

Aramis, would you kindly elaborate on THAT?!  I am not sure if I understand you correctly...


----------



## Aramis

I mean that actress starring as a Beethoven's mistress was damn ugly and I couldn't stand it; for me, she ruined the whole movie.


----------



## Weston

Allllrighty then. Moving along . . .


----------



## tahnak

Aramis said:


> I mean that actress starring as a Beethoven's mistress was damn ugly and I couldn't stand it; for me, she ruined the whole movie.


Watch 'Copying Beethoven' with Ed Harris playing Beethoven and Diane Kruger and the apprentice does not get more beautiful than this...


----------



## david johnson

i liked some of the movie.

dj


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I enjoyed this quite a bit. I would probably prefer Copying Beethoven, but Gary Oldman absolutely owns in this film. One thing I don't understand is: why they never show the humorous side of Beethoven.


----------



## Il Seraglio

The trailer is godawful... and maybe it put me off a little bit, but I would still very much like to see it.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Il Seraglio said:


> The trailer is godawful... and maybe it put me off a little bit, but I would still very much like to see it.


Every movie I have ever loved, had a horrible trailer. Nowadays, movies that have wonderful trailers usually end up being terrible.


----------



## michael walsh

Despite the poetic licence I found this movie illuminating and poignant; I can get quite emotional when I experience *Immortal Beloved*.

*Eroica, The Day That Changed Music Forever* is another hot favourite so it seems, from what other posters say; I can look forward to a great in the trilogy: *Copying Beethoven*. It's nearly Christmas! A few hints might bring results.


----------



## noahgreen

*beyond legendary *

the best film that i ever watched, i even made this as a topic on my research papers project.


----------

